# Ghostbusters 3: Annie Potts und Ernie Hudson mit Gastrollen im Film



## Juli5 (22. September 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Ghostbusters 3: Annie Potts und Ernie Hudson mit Gastrollen im Film* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Ghostbusters 3: Annie Potts und Ernie Hudson mit Gastrollen im Film


----------



## Tek1978 (22. September 2015)

Für alle die sich über das Ghostbuster - Reboot (Es ist definitiv nicht Ghostbuster 3) freuen ist das sicher toll.

Ich werde diesen Film komplett meiden. Es wurde hierbei was aus meiner Kindheit genommen in die Tonne getreten und in irgendwas dem Cast nach in ein "Sex an the Ghost" verwandelt. 

Es spielt für mich hierbei absolut keine Rolle ob dieser Film eventuell gut werden könnte, nein es wurde einfach die Formel aus 2 Filme + Zeichentrickserie genommen und in etwas verwandelt was mir nicht schmecken wird.

Wer ein kleines ECTO 1 Model zuhause stehen hat verfällt schon in Traurigkeit wenn er das ja was soll das den für ein Kübel sein mit dem die da jetzt rumfahren.... 

Schön wäre es gewesen wenn 1, 2 oder sogar 3 der alten Hasen eine "nächste Generation" herangezogen hätten. Nein dafür bekommen Sie soweit mir bekannt Gastrollen und spielen andere Charaktere.

Mir bleibt nur zu sagen, viel Spaß  all jenen denen das gefällt aber ich bin anscheinend zu alt für die Art von Veränderung. Die real Ghostbusters gab es einfach nur einmal und das Kapitel ist zumindest für mich zu ende.


----------



## Wynn (22. September 2015)

Diese ETWAS von Film ist NICHT Ghostbusters 3

Es ist ein REBOOT / REMAKE der Story

Selbst Twilight wird besser sein als diese Abnormität

Und in der Quelle steht auch nix von Ghostbusters 3 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Axxo Thema Reboot - Spiderman




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exar-K (23. September 2015)

Die alten Ghostbusters zählen zu meinen Lieblingsfilmen, von diesem Streifen hingegen erwarte ich fast nichts.
Wenn die Kritiken sehr gut sind, werde ich ihn mir vielleicht irgendwann auf Blu-ray ausleihen.


Mittlerweile kann ich allerdings bei dem Thema nur noch an eine 4chan-Satire denken, die ich vor einer Weile gesehen habe. 
Vorsicht, böse und politisch inkorrekt:



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Efiraboys (24. September 2015)

Ich Lass mich mal Überrachen. Besser ist nichts zu Erwarten sonst wird man Entäuscht


----------



## LOX-TT (24. September 2015)

für mich ist dieses Videospiel der 3. Teil 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## svd (24. September 2015)

Ich weiß nicht, der neue fünfte Ghostbuster war ja mal ein farbloser Lahmarsch gewesen.


----------



## LOX-TT (24. September 2015)

svd schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, der neue fünfte Ghostbuster war ja mal ein farbloser Lahmarsch gewesen.



der Typ aus Liebling ich hab die Kinder geschrumpft bzw. Lord Helmchen in Spaceballs?


----------



## OldShatterhand (24. September 2015)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> der Typ aus Liebling ich hab die Kinder geschrumpft bzw. Lord Helmchen in Spaceballs?


Ich schätze er meint den Spieler selbst.


----------



## LOX-TT (24. September 2015)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Ich schätze er meint den Spieler selbst.



achso beim Spiel  ich stand am Schlauch, dachte beim 2. Film


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. September 2015)

Die hätten sich den stummen Kasper sparen und lieber einen Wählbaren unter den echten Geisterjägern als Alter Ego einsetzen sollen. Hätte bestimmt noch mehr Fun gemacht als es das Spiel ohnehin schon tat.


----------



## Chemenu (25. September 2015)

Ich fand das Spiel hammergeil! An einigen Stellen bockschwer und frustrierend, aber geil! Hat perfekt die Stimmung der Filme eingefangen. 


Dieser neue Film... ich glaub das wird nix. Allein schon der neue Ecto-1... fubar...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. September 2015)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Ich fand das Spiel hammergeil! An einigen Stellen bockschwer und frustrierend, aber geil! Hat perfekt die Stimmung der Filme eingefangen.


Richtig stark war der Part in der Bibliothek. Vom Feinsten! [emoji7]


----------



## Spassbremse (25. September 2015)

Naja, zumindest beim Auto haben sie sich durchaus Mühe gegeben. Das Original Ecto-1 war ein Cadillac Professional Ambulance von 1959, der Neue ist ein Cadillac Brougham Station Wagon von 1989. In beiden Fällen verwenden die Ghostbusters also eine ca. 25-30 Jahre alte Klapperkiste. 

...aber natürlich war der alte Cadillac um einiges hübscher, die Autos der 80er sind einfach meistens nur zum Davonlaufen.


----------



## DarkKnight1993 (25. September 2015)

Scheint echt ein Trend zu sein, tolle alte Filme zu nehmen und sie dann in den Dreck zu ziehen. Ich erwarte von den Klatschweibern überhaupt nichts, mal gucken ob mich der Film irgendwann im vorbeigehen anlächelt, aber normaler Weise sollte ich ihn gar nicht gucken. Zieht nur die schönen ersten beiden Filme runter.

Genau das gleiche wird mit Zurück in die Zukunft geschehen, wenn derjenige, der die Rechte hält, verstirbt. Hört meine Worte


----------

